# Arithmetische Mittel und Varianz



## progc (22. November 2015)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich müsste ein Programm schreiben, was zunächst nach der Größe n der Stichprobe fragt, die n - Werte einliest und in ein Array speichert, dann das arithmetische Mittel und die korrigierte Stichprobenvarianz zurückgibt.

Danke im voraus...


----------



## sheel (22. November 2015)

Hi

wir können schon helfen, aber womit denn genau?
Hast du was probiert und kommst wegen einem bestimmten Problem nicht weiter?


----------



## ikosaeder (23. November 2015)

In welcher Sprache? Das klingt sehr nach Hausaufgabe, da würde ich schon erwarten das du zuerst selbst was versuchst. Du hast ja schon genau geschrieben was das Programm machen soll

Eine Zahl n einlesen
Weitere Zahlen x1-xn einlesen und in ein Array schreiben.
Das Arithmetische Mittel berechnen 

Die Stichproben Varianz berechnen und ausgeben.
Wenn du weißt, in welcher Sprache du das Programm schreiben willst, schau dir an, wie man Werte einliest und wie man ein Array anlegt. Such im Internet nach der Formel für das Mittel und die Varianz, falls du sie nicht kennst. Schau dir an, wie man Werte ausgibt. Versuch das ganze dann zusammen zu bauen und poste dein Ergebnis hier, dann können wir dir erklären, was man besser machen kann.


----------



## ikosaeder (23. November 2015)

Ich habe mal ein quick n dirty Beispiel in Python gemacht. Ich poste den Code morgen.


----------



## sheel (23. November 2015)

@ikosaeder
Ob sich der Fragesteller überhaupt noch einmal meldet? (=ob die Arbeit nicht umsonst war...)
Und warum Python?


----------



## ikosaeder (23. November 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, das er wieder kommt. Python geht am schnellsten und kann sehr einfach dynamische Arrays bzw Listen.


----------



## cwriter (24. November 2015)

ikosaeder hat gesagt.:


> Python geht am schnellsten und kann sehr einfach dynamische Arrays bzw Listen.


Was zu beweisen wäre.

Dennoch kann man normalerweise davon ausgehen, dass eine Frage im C/C++ Subforum normalerweise eine C/C++ Antwort erwartet.
Ist wie: "Wie komme ich von hier mit dem Bus an den Bahnhof?" - "Nimm das Auto und fahre dorthin"
Falsch ist es nicht, es geht ja beides. Nur ist oft der Weg das Ziel und wenn man kein Auto hat (oder nutzen darf), dann ist man wieder bei 0.

Gruss
cwriter


----------



## ikosaeder (24. November 2015)

Ich hätte auch ein C++ Version gemacht. Ich habe ja auch erst allgemeine Hinweise gegeben.Das es das C Subdorum war habe ich aber auch übersehen.


----------



## Technipion (24. November 2015)

Naja, wenn schon Python dann richtig. 


```
import numpy as np

values = np.array([1, 5, 2, 5, 3, 2, 1, 7, 1])

print 'Mittelwert:', np.mean(values)
print 'Varianz:', np.var(values)
```

Btw: Wieso gibt es kein Syntax-Highlighting für Python-Code?

Da der Threadersteller die Frage am Sonntagabend gestellt hat, und - zumindest bei mir an der Uni - die Programmtestate montags und dienstags fällig sind, hat er es vermutlich schon lange bei einem Kommilitonen abgeschrieben.

So etwas ärgert mich einfach, jetzt liegt der Thread hier für immer und ewig im Internet herum, und Wissbegierige finden ihn auch über Google, aber es gibt keine Antwort ...


----------



## SpiceLab (24. November 2015)

Technipion hat gesagt.:


> Btw: Wieso gibt es kein Syntax-Highlighting für Python-Code?


Gibt's doch 

```
import numpy as np

values = np.array([1, 5, 2, 5, 3, 2, 1, 7, 1])

print 'Mittelwert:', np.mean(values)
print 'Varianz:', np.var(values)
```
https://www.tutorials.de/help/bb-codes#codetag


----------

